
A Half Way House for NYC Startups - ssclafani
http://codybrowntext.tumblr.com/post/1076704651/im-starting-a-half-way-house-for-nyc-startups
======
takrupp
If anyone is in Jersey City, NJ we could do something similar. We have two
apartments in which we operate 3 businesses and occasionally have borders
staying here who also work in startups. Fast internet, multiple phone lines,
lots of sun light and a sweet, huge, custom desk space. Drop me a line if you
are in the neighborhood or living in JC and want a sweet place to work on your
passion.

~~~
jimmybot
What area of Jersey City are you guys located?

~~~
takrupp
Near the grove st path station.

------
warfangle
This is awesome. Bushwick is a pretty cool neighborhood too, if you keep a
sharp eye out for nefariousness. I'm north side though, and this place is
south side. (L train vs. M train)

------
zavulon
This is a great idea. I think the same can be achieved in a lot of other
neighborhoods in NYC, some closer to where action is, with a bit of planning,
willing to share living space, and pure luck. For example, you can find a room
in East Village/Lower East Side for < 700/month.

------
abraham
After living in a thirty person co-op for three years I have always felt a
housing co-op for hackers and startups would be awesome. Just about every
skill you might need under one roof and a lot of support to keep everyone
moving forward.

------
joeybaker
Congrats Cody! This is an awesome idea … for all the reasons you laid out in
your post and for the sheer audacity of the thing.

Your 'F* it, let's just do it' approach, bodes very well for this project!

------
kuahyeow
nice idea. imho, Halfway house seems to be the wrong name for it though. Guild
house sounds more apt.

------
MediaSquirrel
love it!

